# Endless Baler Belts



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Looking at a new set of belts for the round baler. Can you get endless belts from anyone other than the OEM? I havent found a source yet...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

U790E-Upper-Baler-Belt

Oh. I looked closer at the specs and those are all 6' balers. That's no help.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> U790E-Upper-Baler-Belt
> 
> Oh. I looked closer at the specs and those are all 6' balers. That's no help.


You pointed me in the correct direction. They do have endless for a 4x5 baler. $254 each. Now is it worth it over laces...


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Great, so I'm good for more than a bad example after all!

Laced vs endless, I think it depends how fast you can wear the texture off of belts. Eventually the splice of the endless belt starts to peal apart, they can go that way for quite a while if the loose tail is kept trimmed off. At some point I would think the splice fails, then you have a useless belt for your baler because if you cut out the bad area and put a conventional splice back in the belt will be way too short. On the other hand not having to mess with splice pins and replace lacing is great. I think there are 7 rollers that have to come out to install replacement endless belts.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm curious how many man hours it requires to R&R 7 rollers so as to be able to install new endless belts. Granted I don't bale high moisture hay similar to other members but I think I'll keep utilizing the belts with Mato type belt lacings that give virtually no trouble. If old belt is still intact I just remove pin attach new belt to old belt engage tractor pto then belt gets threaded around rollers in a short period of time.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've wondered myself how long it would take to replace endless belts. When the baler is assembled new its not a big deal to install endless belts as the rollers are out anyway. I always figured that unless a person had a strong need for endless belts, once it was time to replace the originals it was more economical to cut the endless belts for removal and reinstall spliced belts.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> I've wondered myself how long it would take to replace endless belts. When the baler is assembled new its not a big deal to install endless belts as the rollers are out anyway. I always figured that unless a person had a strong need for endless belts, once it was time to replace the originals it was more economical to cut the endless belts for removal and reinstall spliced belts.


Thats my thought exactly, I have endless belts now, but don't bale near enough silage bales or stalk bales to make it worth the headache of changing them. I was making just as many silage or stalk bales with my 644 and it had spliced belts that never gave me any issues. Just change the pins every few years, once the plastic coating gets ate thru then the cable just eats the splices.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

It seams that there are a lot of uneducated baler buyers out there that just swear they have to have silage special (endless belts) in order to bale wet hay...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> It seams that there are a lot of uneducated baler buyers out there that just swear they have to have silage special (endless belts) in order to bale
> 
> wet hay...


And what is their reason/benefit to endless. I'm happy with my splices. Never had any major issues on either baler with over 14000 bales.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The splice is always the weak point if belts get used hard. One less thing to maintain as well. I have Clippers on one baler, they should get new pins at least once every thousand bales when baling corn stalks. On a hard working baler that could be every two-three days. There are longer lasting splices than Clipper but I have my reasons for staying with them.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

@1586, I think a lot of people believe they need a silage special baler to bale wet hay, and since those come with endless belts they think they have to have endless belts to bale silage. I think its just a marketing/peace of mind thing for the baler buyer...


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The weakest link in a laced belt is the lacing, regardless of what brand lacing is used. I, for the most part, have favored laced belts for customers. Some of my bias towards laced belts is based on it is just easier to work of a baler when you can remove the belts. The splice issue on an endless belt is another concern on older balers. If you have been a high volume producer, then endless is the way to go since the belt will be worn out before age gets to it.

So, what are we pushing now? Endless, and there are several reasons for that. Keep in mind we sell mostly 5x5 or 5x6 balers. What I have found on five foot wide balers is the customer does not always fill the ends of the bale which causes belts to become loose and walk and in some conditions the belt will roll or wear on the belt guides causing damage to the lacings. Getting and keeping hay under all the belts is particularly important when baling wet hay, which is the way most bale in the spring. The splice issue has been resolved since the belts on the new balers are true endless belts with no splice. The bale weight rating on the balers have increased over the years adding additional stress to belt lacings. Come April, NH will come with a "Speicalty Crop Plus" baler with an even higher bale weight rating. This 5x6 baler will be rated to do silage bales with the corresponding changes to the baler itself to handle the additional stress put on the baler.

As for buying after market belts, *DO NOT BUY PRICE*. There is a world of difference in belt quality out there. There are quality after market belts, but you can bet they will not be the cheapest.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I could see the endless helping with the belt flip issue. However I have a 4' baler so might not be near the issue, but have never had a belt flip. But I also do all the raking and when making wet bales I lay the rows out at 4 1/2' wide so always have tight shoulders.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Endless belts flip just like spliced belts. Belt flipping I why I stay with Clipper splices. They can take being flipped. The only time I have to watch for belts flipping is when I’m baling beanstraw that’s in a 2.5 foot wide windrow.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

For me endless belts come with the silage special/crop cutter baler. My last SS went 16k bales 2/3 of those were full-size heavy wet silage bales and in all that time never had to touch a belt. If I can get that kind of life out of my new crop cutter belts I'll be tickled pink as they can be the next guys problem at that point.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Gearclash If you find that the belt is too short lets say 4" too short cut 20" off the belt and add a 24" section and you have a belt the correct length with two splices. You can adjust the other belts with the section you cut out of the old belt. Just a thought. Always remember to K.I.S.S.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

seventyfourci said:


> Gearclash If you find that the belt is too short lets say 4" too short cut 20" off the belt and add a 24" section and you have a belt the correct length with two splices. You can adjust the other belts with the section you cut out of the old belt. Just a thought. Always remember to K.I.S.S.


I've thought about that and won't do it. One set of splices is enough maintenance. I bale mostly crop residues and that makes splices and splice pins wear out sooner.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Gearclash

Clipper type spices require much more maintenance that the Mato type spices. Granted Mato splices probably won't tolerate belt flip overs as well as clipper style.


----------

